# [Access] Textfelder, Berechnungen mit Bedingungen



## Kickapoo (9. November 2009)

Ok, schönen guten Morgen erstmal^^

Ich schildere mal mein Problem, weil ich nicht glaube, dass der Titel 100%ig verständlich gewählt ist.

Ich möchte zu einer Tabelle ein Übersichtsformular erstellen, dass mir ein paar allgemeine Statistiken liefert. Dazu müsste ich allerdins die Berechnungen in den Textfeldern an Bedingungen knüpfen (so hatte ich mir das zumindest vorgestellt). Also zum Beispiel "Summe aller Datensätze, deren Wert im angegebenen Feld >20 ist" oder "Anzahl aller Datensätze, deren Wert im Feld =Ja ist".

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das mit den Standardfunktionen zu bewerkstelligen? (Ich bin leider was weitergehende Programmierung angeht alles andere als firm)
Oder kann ich die Ergebnisse einer Abfrage in einem Forumular verwenden? (Hat bisher nicht funktioniert XD)

Schon mal danke fürs durchlesen und für etwaige Tipps^^


----------



## Drogist (9. November 2009)

Kickapoo hat gesagt.:


> Oder kann ich die Ergebnisse einer Abfrage in einem Forumular verwenden? (Hat bisher nicht funktioniert XD)



Aber *genau das *ist die Lösung! Was hat denn da nicht funktioniert? - Du musst natürlich die Felder des Formulars an die Abfrage binden, das sollte klar sein ...


----------



## Kickapoo (10. November 2009)

Aneinander binden? Wenn du damit eine Beziehung meinst, dann habe ich das eigentlich gemacht.

Wenn ich Werte aus der Abfrage haben möchte, dann bringt mir das Feld ein #Name? und wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Datensätze in der Abfrage berechnen lassen möchte wird es, für mich, noch verwirrender, weil dann alle anderen Felder, die vorher funktioniert haben (die sich aus Angaben der Tabelle errechnen) plötzlich #Fehler? ausgeben ^^"


----------



## Drogist (10. November 2009)

Moin,

OK, mit "binden" meine ich, dass die Datenquelle des Formulars die Abfrage und nicht eine Tabelle ist.

Und was die Fehler betrifft, stell doch mal ein Muster mit irgendwelchen Daten rein, dann werden wir die gewiss helfen können.

Ohne eine sauber funktionierende Abfrage wird das nichts ...


----------



## Kickapoo (11. November 2009)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist in einem Formular die Daten der Tabelle _und_ einer Abfrage bzw die Daten mehrerer Abfragen zu nutzen?

Was die Fehler betrifft: Der Anlass für meine DB fällt nächstes WE weg, aber das nächste Projekt ist schon geplant. Die nächste DB werde ich dann wohl hier reinstellen und gleich von Anfang an versuchen alle Fehler auszumerzen XD


----------



## Drogist (11. November 2009)

Kickapoo hat gesagt.:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass es nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist in einem Formular die Daten der Tabelle _und_ einer Abfrage bzw die Daten mehrerer Abfragen zu nutzen?


Denke einmal, ich würde sagen "Korrekt!". Also, es macht keinen Sinn und führt immer wieder zu unerwarteten Ergebnissen. NUR EINE Abfrage als Datenquelle für Daten aus nur einer Tabelle ist der beste Weg. Etwas anders sieht es aus, wenn du eine 1:n-Beziehung zwischen Tabellen hast. Aber das ist hier ja nicht gegeben.

Viel Erfolg mit dem nexten Projekt, und frage ruhig wieder an ...


----------



## Kickapoo (12. November 2009)

Werd ich gerne machen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Beratung. Auch wenn es nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt hat, weis ich jetzt wenigstens warum es nicht geklappt hat ^_^"


----------

